#ubuntu-l10n-es 2015-11-08
<MrTulias> buenas
<MrTulias> !ping elopio
<MrTulias> Traduciendo esta frase https://translations.launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs/xenial/+pots/contributor-docs/es/1/+translate se me ocurre «Contribuyentes de la documentación de Xubuntu», pero me suena raro... ¿Se le ocurre algo mejor?
<MrTulias> Otra duda. Cuando aparecen traducciones de imágenes... ¿Se pega y se da como válida? https://translations.launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs/xenial/+pots/desktop-guide/es/+translate?show=untranslated
